# لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2008)

سوف أكون مرآتك التي تعكس صورتك ...
ولأنني مرآتك فسوف أعكس صورتك بكل تفاصيلهابياضها وسوادها ....

بكل درجات ألوانها حتى ننقي البياض ونزيل السواد ،لكن سوف أعكس صورتك كما أنت ،وليست معكوسة كما تخدعك المرآة دائماً .....

سوف أفعل هذا بكل حب و ود ، قد تتساءل لماذا؟!

وأقوللك أن الجواب هو....
لأنناأصدقاء











سوف أنصرك ...مظلوماً وليس ظالماً ...

سوف أمد يد العون لك عندما تحتاجني ....
وأقف بجانبك عندما تبحث عن السند ...
وأكثر من هذاسوف أقف في وجهك عندما تتمادى في  الغلط..
وأذكرك بفضل ربك حتى تتوب، وبهذا أنا أنصرك دائماً ..
سوف أفعل هذا وبكل حب وود، قد تتساءل لماذا ؟!

وأقول لك أن الجواب هو....

لأنناأصدقاء
سوف أسمعك ... وكلي آذان صاغية لحديثك ...صدري رحب لهمومك 
...وحصن منيع لأسرارك ...وخيالي أرض خصبة لأحلامك.... 
سوف نطير معاً.. حتى نحقق أحلامنا الوردية ...
تحدث .. قــل .. دع كلماتك تنساب متدفقة تداعب الأحاسيس حتى ترتاح من الهم ....

وتزيل الغم لتتأكد أنك أبدًا لست وحدك ....

سوف أفعل هذا وبكل حب وود قد تتساءل لماذا ؟!.... 


وأقول لك أن الجواب هو....
لأنناأصدقاء









سوف أكون موجوداً ...في أحزانك قبل أفراحك ...

وعندعثراتك و نجاحاتك ...

سوف أكون عصاتك التي تتكئ عليها في العثرات وبلسم جروحك وقت الآهات ...ويد تمسح دموعك ....
سوف أفعل هذا وبكل حب وودقد تتساءل لماذا؟!

وأقول لك أنالجواب هو....

لأنناأصدقاء








صلوا لاجلي.


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

*ستكونى مراه لى لانك انتى صادقه*
*ستكونى مراه لى لانك واقعيه *
*ستكونى مراه لى لانك مثالية*
*ستكونى مراه لى لاننا اصدقاء*
*واصعب شىء فى الدنيا *
*رياء الاصدقاء* 
*شكرا يا *Dona Nabil​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> سوف أكون مرآتك التي تعكس صورتك ...
> ولأنني مرآتك فسوف أعكس صورتك بكل تفاصيلهابياضها وسوادها ....
> 
> بكل درجات ألوانها حتى ننقي البياض ونزيل السواد ،لكن سوف أعكس صورتك كما أنت ،وليست معكوسة كما تخدعك المرآة دائماً .....
> ...




*هذا من حقك فالسيد قال صلوا لاجل بعض 
ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل يا دونا فعلا الاصدقاء المفروض يكونوا  كدة مع بعض
ربنا معاكي يا قمر وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وسنة سعيدة عليكي


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*


*موضوع جميل يا دونا يا سكر *
*بس صديق على الأرض هو مستحيل لكن ممكن *
*أحلى صديق وأب وحبيب هو *























*يسوع المسيح له المجد *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *ستكونى مراه لى لانك انتى صادقه*
> *ستكونى مراه لى لانك واقعيه *
> *ستكونى مراه لى لانك مثالية*
> *ستكونى مراه لى لاننا اصدقاء*
> ...


 ميرررسى يا بيتر لمروررك وربنا يبارك حيااتك وكل سنه وانت واسرتك بخيير .


----------



## ارحمنى يا رب (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

كلمات رائعة شكرا كتير


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *هذا من حقك فالسيد قال صلوا لاجل بعض
> ربنا معاكي*​



الصداقه  تلزمها كثيير من الاشياء لتصير حقيقيه وتكون بعيده عن اى مشاعر رياء أو مجامله أو اى مصالح ماديه واهم هذه الاشياء هى الصراحه ومواجهة الاخر بعيوبه حرصاً على ان يكوون افضل ......ميررررسى يا برينس وبجد نوررت الموضوع ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب .


----------



## samer12 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

  ربنا يباركك دونا 
كلمات جميلة 
تسلم أيدك 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا دونا فعلا الاصدقاء المفروض يكونوا  كدة مع بعض
> ربنا معاكي يا قمر وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وسنة سعيدة عليكي



ميرررررسى يا حبيبتى لتعليقك على الموضوووع ...وربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمررررررر .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

يا سيدى يا سيدى على الرومانسية​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*





> سوف أكون موجوداً ...في أحزانك قبل أفراحك ...
> 
> وعندعثراتك و نجاحاتك ...
> 
> ...



كلام جميل جدا جدا يا دونا

واجمل ما يميز الصديق عن الحبيب..

ان الحبيب نحاول ان نصلح عيوبه..ولكن الصديق نرضى بمميزاته وعيوبه

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل..الرب يبارك حياتك يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل يا دونا يا سكر 
بس صديق على الأرض هو مستحيل لكن ممكن 
أحلى صديق وأب وحبيب هو يسوع المسيح له المجد .....ميرررسى يا  sosa_angel2003  ....تعليقك رائع ربنا يباركك .


----------



## نشات جيد (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



ارحمنى يا رب قال:


> كلمات رائعة شكرا كتير



ميرررررسى لمرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

موضوع رائع قوووووووووى يادونا

انا من رايى ان الصداقه اجمل شئ والانجيل بيقول طوبى للاثنان معان ان سقط واحد يقيمه الاخر

وجمييييييييييل لما الصديق يكون قلبه مفتوح بيسمع عطول بدون كلل او زهق
والصديق هو الا بيعطى من غير ما يستنى التمن او البديل
الصديق هو الا يسامح ويغفر عشان بيحب صديقه
هو الا بيستحمل ويقدر ظروف صديقه
هو هيتوجد وقت الشدة والالام وقت الفرح والسعادة
هو الا هيمسح دموعك لما تتعب............................


بس ياترى هنلاقى كل دة فى شخص
ممكن نلاقى 
لكن نادر جداااااااااااا

ولذلك قال الانجيل يوجد صديق الزق من الاخ هو يسوع
نتقرب من ربنا ونتخده صديقا بل ابى وخلى
لانه عمرة ما يذل يسمعنى من غير ملل احبنى حتى الموت تحمل لاجلى وتحمل عشانى كتير فانه يصبر يصبر ويصبر للمنتهى حتى اعود لاحضانه

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

موضوع رائع رائع رائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



samer12 قال:


> ربنا يباركك دونا
> كلمات جميلة
> تسلم أيدك
> ​



 ميرررررسى يا سامر .....ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل سنه وانت واسرتك بخييييير .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا سيدى يا سيدى على الرومانسية​



ههههههههه ميررسى يا فراشتنا على مرورك نورتى يا قمررر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> كلام جميل جدا جدا يا دونا
> 
> واجمل ما يميز الصديق عن الحبيب..
> 
> ...



ميررررس على تعليقك الجميل يا محامى وربنا  يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



نشات جيد قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير



وانت بخييييييير .....ميرسى لمرورك يا نشأت وربنا معاك .


----------



## lames_jesus (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع حلو قوى بجد بس نفسى الاقى الصديق دة منغير مجامله


----------



## lames_jesus (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

بس فى الاخر اقول ان مفيش اطيب ولا احن منه يكون صديق ومراه صافيه لينا ربى وربك


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

موضوع رائع .. الصداقة شىء جميل وهى فعلا مرآة حقيقية تظهر العيوب والمميزات وتقبل كل شىء

الف شكر ليكِ يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> موضوع رائع قوووووووووى يادونا
> 
> انا من رايى ان الصداقه اجمل شئ والانجيل بيقول طوبى للاثنان معان ان سقط واحد يقيمه الاخر
> 
> ...



 ميررررررررسى يا كيريا على تعليقك  الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك حياااتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



lames_jesus قال:


> الموضوع حلو قوى بجد بس نفسى الاقى الصديق دة منغير مجامله



ميررررسى لمرورك يا lames_jesus وربنا يوفقك فى ايجاد صديق بهذه المميزات   الجميله .... وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



lames_jesus قال:


> بس فى الاخر اقول ان مفيش اطيب ولا احن منه يكون صديق ومراه صافيه لينا ربى وربك



اكييييد كلامك مظبوط يا  lames_jesus  اشكرك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



christ my lord قال:


> موضوع رائع .. الصداقة شىء جميل وهى فعلا مرآة حقيقية تظهر العيوب والمميزات وتقبل كل شىء
> 
> الف شكر ليكِ يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل دة​



ميرررررسى على التعليق يا يوسااب وربنا يبارك حيااتك .


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

الصديق الوفى هو الذى يظهر عندما تظلم الدنيا ويتركك اقرب المقربين فانه يظل معك يؤنس وحدتك الى ان يظهر النهار ويتركك اما اصدقاء النور فهم كثيرين​دى كلمه قريتها من سنين ولا استطيع ان انساها ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل داه وربنا معاكى ياجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



rosemary84 قال:


> الصديق الوفى هو الذى يظهر عندما تظلم الدنيا ويتركك اقرب المقربين فانه يظل معك يؤنس وحدتك الى ان يظهر النهار ويتركك اما اصدقاء النور فهم كثيرين​دى كلمه قريتها من سنين ولا استطيع ان انساها ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل داه وربنا معاكى ياجميل



ميرررسى يا rosemary على التعليق الاكثر من را ئع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## krkor (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

الكلمات جميله ومؤثره ولكن ليس كل الاصدقاء مراه ولكن اشكرك على انك تكونى صديقه لى وتكونى مراتى وهذا بكل محبه وصدق واخلاص 



شكرا على عمللك ربنا يعوضك.......


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا ​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

ربنا يبارك حياتك كلامات جميل جدا


----------



## mero_engel (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

*جميل يا دونا بجد *
*كلامات رائعه  تلسم ايدك يا حبيبتي*
*بس هل فعلا في صديق موجود فيه المواصفات دي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



krkor قال:


> الكلمات جميله ومؤثره ولكن ليس كل الاصدقاء مراه ولكن اشكرك على انك تكونى صديقه لى وتكونى مراتى وهذا بكل محبه وصدق واخلاص
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا على عمللك ربنا يعوضك.......



ميررررسى يا كركور على التعليق وبنرحب بيك معانا فرد فى اسرتنا وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا



اشكر ك يا  amad وربنا معاك .


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

حقا دونا
موضوع اكثر من رائع
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك كلامات جميل جدا



نورت الموضوع يا ارمين .....ميررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## meraa (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

تسلم ايدك يادونا كلمات جميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميل يا دونا بجد *
> *كلامات رائعه  تلسم ايدك يا حبيبتي*
> *بس هل فعلا في صديق موجود فيه المواصفات دي*​



ميرررسى يا ميروو والمهم هو اننا نعرف ااززاى نختار اصدقائنا وازاى نحافظ  عليهم  ...ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمررر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> مودتى​



ميرررسى يا وليم بجد كلك ذوق ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



meraa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يادونا كلمات جميلة ربنا يباركك



ميرررسى يا ميررررا على مرورك وربنا يباركك.


----------



## fadibashar (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

كلماتك كتير حلوة 
بس وين بلاقي هيك صديق


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



fadibashar قال:


> كلماتك كتير حلوة
> بس وين بلاقي هيك صديق



موجود صدقنى لكن المهم الاختيار الجيد لاصدقائك ....ميرررسى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## fadibashar (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

ميرسي دونا بس انا كتير محظوظ بالاصدقاء 
ولا واحد منون منيح هههههه


----------



## مينا 188 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

*وان كان وجود هذا الصديق نادرا ولكنه موجود وتشبيهك له بالمراة شىء جميل ولكن المراه ستعكس افعال 
الصديق ولكن من سيعكس افعال هذه المراه فمن حق الاصدقاء لبعضهم ان يوجهوا بعضهم وينتقدوا بعضهم
لتكتمل حلقة الصداقة 
بس موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*

الله يا دونا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



fadibashar قال:


> ميرسي دونا بس انا كتير محظوظ بالاصدقاء
> ولا واحد منون منيح هههههه



يبقى اكيد انت لا تحسن اختيارك لاصدقائك ... ولا يجب ان ننسى ان اصدقائنا هم مرآة لنا كما يجب ان نراعى أيضاً ان الناس ستحكم علينا من تصرفاتهم .
اتمنى ان تجد الصديق الذى تستحقه يا fadibashar وميرررسى على مرورك وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *وان كان وجود هذا الصديق نادرا ولكنه موجود وتشبيهك له بالمراة شىء جميل ولكن المراه ستعكس افعال
> الصديق ولكن من سيعكس افعال هذه المراه فمن حق الاصدقاء لبعضهم ان يوجهوا بعضهم وينتقدوا بعضهم
> لتكتمل حلقة الصداقة
> بس موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا ربنا يباركك*​



ميرررسى يا مينا على تعليقك الرائع وطبعاً عندك  حق ففى الصداقه يجب ان يكون الطرفان متساويين فى الحقوق وا  لواجبات والا اصبحت علاقه منفعه او استغلال فيها ظلم لاحد الطرفين ....نورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لاننا اصدقاء !!!!!!!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله يا دونا
> ربنا يباركك



ميرررسى يا نيفين على مرورك الجميل و ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

